# Ann Arbor Huron Report



## USMCEOD (Aug 30, 2007)

Hold on where are my reading glasses and my degree??>!!> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm sounds good though


----------



## JVS (Aug 15, 2003)

Guys,
Sorry, a bit of a hijack on your thread. I need to ask some general information on launching and fishing in the Huron ponds in Ann Arbor. I know there is an unimproved launch at Argo Pond (where the rowing clubs work out) and have fished there out of a canoe. There is also a concrete launch near Gallup Park which has more room for trailer parking (I have a 16 ft. w/90HP gas and electric motors; I know I can't run the big motor) but I'm not sure how the fishing is there compared to the Argo location. My question is, which site would be better to start from since as far as bass/bluegill fishing? The rowers are a problem on Argo but the fishing seems better upriver. Can you guys give me any recommendations or tips as far as fishing from a boat on this part fo the Huron? Thanks in advance,
Jim


----------



## amon (May 8, 2002)

I've fished the Huron River in the Ann Arbor area for more than 20 years. Barton Pond is full of very nice sized walleye, pike, channel cats, and smallmouth bass. I've caught several pike in the 30" range, as well as walleye in the 4lb. range. The only catch: you must fish it in the spring/very early summer. I've never had ANY luck once the water warms. It gets very weedy, warm, and turbid quickly. I think the weeds choke out the oxygen and the fish move to the deep part of the pond and upstream. 
As for Geddes Pond, there are no trout there. The water is very warm, and the deepest spot (right under the US-23 bridge) is only 12 feet deep. It's good for channel cats, hammer handle pike, tiny perch, and the occasional smallie. There's no doubt that there are the occasional decent fish to be had, but in my opinion, it's a total waste of time for serious fisherman.


----------



## tree dweller (Nov 5, 2001)

My boy and i floated a canoe below the dam yesterday afternoon and was able to pick up several smallies on a mepps 0 spinner and a few on a stick bait. I was surprised because the sun was high the water was low and the fish were active! A couple hours of active fishing and we were back home in time for dinner. Makes me reconsider running him 5 hours upnorth for 5 hours of chasing salmon on the river-- although the camping cant be matched here at home. Ah- the delemas of fishing in MI.


----------

